# Brook trout habitat



## Whitetail Freak

My parents have a brook trout stream that runs across and down their property, we would like to make some habitat for the trout. We catch them up creek 3/4 of a mile and would really like to catch them right out of their yard. It has 3 sharp corners and 2 50 yard straight aways, I could draw it on a piece of paper and take a picture. On the pere marquette they put walmanized break walls and was thinking something along the same lines. Anyone with experience doing this and would I need to contact the dnr for permits to do anything like this. Any websites, books, pictures would be appreciated. I'm hoping to make this one of my next projects this summer or even next summer. Any thoughts.

Thanks D


----------



## Boozer

I would contact Trout Unlimited as while they may not be the most popular bunch as of late "especially on this site", they have all kinds of information available for these types of things and I am sure they would be more than happy to help.

I would also check with DNR before doing anything as well...


----------



## Boardman Brookies

I do not think that you can make any improvments with out having the proper permits in hand. Consult the DNR first. I would think that adding some cover structure would be a good choice. Can you take some pictures of the creek and show us what you have? Are there trees along the banks of the long stretches? If not you could plant some there as trout love the shade. What about anything that is preventing the fish from coming down stream, such as a beaver dam? Good luck and let us know what you come up with.


----------



## The Downstream Drift

Both Boozer and Boardman make some great points. 

TU is a good organization to talk to about possible funding and volunteer hours to help but most chapters do not have members with the educational background to complete this type of work. This is why TU chapters partner with other groups like local watershed councils and the DNR or DEQ.

I'm not sure where the stream is located (and its probably an "unmentionable" on this forum) so directing you to the right people in your area is difficult. Where ever you are in the state you can always contact Pat Ertel at Huron Pines. He is their Restoration Project Manager and really knows his stuff when it comes to habitat improvements for brook trout streams. If you are outside of their area he will direct you to the right people.

http://www.huronpines.org/


----------



## Whitetail Freak

Boozer said:


> I would contact Trout Unlimited as while they may not be the most popular bunch as of late "especially on this site", they have all kinds of information available for these types of things and I am sure they would be more than happy to help.
> 
> I would also check with DNR before doing anything as well...


Great Idea on Trout Unlimited thanks.


----------



## Whitetail Freak

The Downstream Drift said:


> Both Boozer and Boardman make some great points.
> 
> TU is a good organization to talk to about possible funding and volunteer hours to help but most chapters do not have members with the educational background to complete this type of work. This is why TU chapters partner with other groups like local watershed councils and the DNR or DEQ.
> 
> I'm not sure where the stream is located (and its probably an "unmentionable" on this forum) so directing you to the right people in your area is difficult. Where ever you are in the state you can always contact Pat Ertel at Huron Pines. He is their Restoration Project Manager and really knows his stuff when it comes to habitat improvements for brook trout streams. If you are outside of their area he will direct you to the right people.
> 
> http://www.huronpines.org/


 
This is in Southwest Michigan, its a spring fed stream that dumps into a lake no other trout in it. I would PM more specifics if it would help but I think Pat Ertel will point me in the direction I need. This will probally be more next year project and this year I'll educate myself a little on it. Don't want a public fishing hole in their backyard so we'll pass on any funding of any such. Thankyou for the info.


----------



## trout

Planting stream side trees would not require a permit.


----------



## Whitetail Freak

Boardman Brookies said:


> I do not think that you can make any improvments with out having the proper permits in hand. Consult the DNR first. I would think that adding some cover structure would be a good choice. Can you take some pictures of the creek and show us what you have? Are there trees along the banks of the long stretches? If not you could plant some there as trout love the shade. What about anything that is preventing the fish from coming down stream, such as a beaver dam? Good luck and let us know what you come up with.


I have 1 pic out the window of their house, And I drew a map. The edges are speckled alder and very thick impossible to fish for most part, so we never did much fishing right here, easier upstream. I have caught chubs off the bridge and you can see them so I'm sure there are trout out and about. We been cleaning (years of piled brush) this side of the creek and making yard leaving a couple apple trees and popple trees for shade. Should be easier to fish now. Last few years we been cutting the brush that falls in the creek and clogging it up, its real muddy on the edges and it appears its starting to clean up a little. Is this a good Idea or not. We are just wanting to make it better if we even can. I like your planting trees idea for shade, maybe an orchard along the edge of the creek. On the pm they put breakwalls in.


----------



## Boozer

Whitetail Freak said:


> This is in Southwest Michigan, its a spring fed stream that dumps into a lake no other trout in it. I would PM more specifics if it would help but I think Pat Ertel will point me in the direction I need. This will probally be more next year project and this year I'll educate myself a little on it. Don't want a public fishing hole in their backyard so we'll pass on any funding of any such. Thankyou for the info.


Southwest Michigan...

Give Jay Wesley at the Fisheries Division of DNR a call, he will point you in the right direction and if permits are needed will be able to help you out with them as well...

He can also advise you on what improvements may actually be needed if any...


----------



## Whitetail Freak

Boozer said:


> Southwest Michigan...
> 
> Give Jay Wesley at the Fisheries Division of DNR a call, he will point you in the right direction and if permits are needed will be able to help you out with them as well...
> 
> He can also advise you on what improvements may actually be needed if any...


I was actually hoping Jay Wesley had something to say on here. If not I might give him a call.


----------



## Boozer

Whitetail Freak said:


> I was actually hoping Jay Wesley had something to say on here. If not I might give him a call.


Kind of hard for him to give the most accurate advice when he only has a brief description of the situation.

I am sure he would be happy to reply as he is an extremely devoted individual, but I bet you could get even better help by calling him.

He's a friendly guy whom has answered tons of questions for me in the past, sure he would be more than happy to do the same for you.

Good luck on the streamwork!


----------



## The Downstream Drift

Jay is most likely your best contact, as Boozer said. He is probably familiar with the creek anyways. My suggestion of contacting Pat was before I knew where it was. Most likely Pat would direct you to Jay anyways.

I don't know Jay like Boozer does but if he is anything like the fisheries biologist we have in our area he may even take time to look at the property with you. Might not be right away though. From what I have heard our fisheries biologists are very busy with all of the cut-backs the Fisheries Division faced this year.

Good luck on your project. This type of stuff can be alot of fun and very rewarding once completed. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Whitetail Freak

Thanks guys Jay WILL be the first person I call and probally has more knowledge and help than I thought. I also figured there would be others that have done this and would share some pics, and if successful or not, Its only been 1 day, so maybe to come. I don't want to waste money and time either, is this even practical if allowed to do this. Not much on the internet for brook trout stream restoration in michigan.

(What I wanted to hear is yes you can make great habitat and catch them every weekend):lol:


----------



## The Downstream Drift

This is where talking to Jay would really come in handy. You could do a ton of work to your property and create some great habitat for brookies. You could make your section look like brook trout heaven. But if the guy upstream doesn't have the same conservation thoughts you do or if there is an issue upstream with perhaps a road crossing or sediment filled culvert you could be doing alot of work for not.

I'm not trying to rain on your parade here. Your idea of improving your section is great. I simply thing that a more holistic view of what is going on in the stream up from you is needed before you open your checkbook. Jay should be a great help with this.


----------



## Whitetail Freak

The Downstream Drift said:


> This is where talking to Jay would really come in handy. You could do a ton of work to your property and create some great habitat for brookies. You could make your section look like brook trout heaven. But if the guy upstream doesn't have the same conservation thoughts you do or if there is an issue upstream with perhaps a road crossing or sediment filled culvert you could be doing alot of work for not.
> 
> I'm not trying to rain on your parade here. Your idea of improving your section is great. I simply thing that a more holistic view of what is going on in the stream up from you is needed before you open your checkbook. Jay should be a great help with this.


Thats pretty much what I wanted to hear lol. I actually know all the land owners on this creek up stream of me all the way to where it boils out of the ground and starts. Jay will be who we start with. I have caught brookies for 25+ yrs out of it so I think we have a good chance at doing something here. This will be a project in the future for sure now thankyou again. Maybe I'll show some pics of brookies in a few yrs, rewarding at its finest.


----------



## Splitshot

Whitetail Freak,

There may already be an organization working on your stream. If not you may want to organize one. On our river we partner with over 20 different organizations both public and private. TU is probably the most active organization in the country and does a tremendous job in helping restore streams and rivers. They know their business.

The DNR is even more involved and Jay is well known and very active in SW MI. Check this list for your stream or other area stream commitiees in your area. http://www.michigan.gov/documents/SWMP_05_MDOT_v_4_120610_7.0_Appendix_E.pdf

Good luck!


----------



## itchn2fish

Lotsa great advise. Trees along and in the stream, the more the better. Deadfalls in the stream.


----------



## paddy o

Whitetail Freak said:


> (What I wanted to hear is yes you can make great habitat and catch them every weekend):lol:


You can make the great habitat...catching the fish involves this fish's decision making. That's where it gets tricky.

This is Pat from Huron Pines. I have ton of things I'd love to write, but here's the condensed version:

That wood in the river is possibly the most important habitat type you have in that stream. Instead of clearing it, you may think about just piling it, but leaving it in the water. Woody debris does wonders to creating variable flows, which redistribute that sand load you talk about. A pile of brush near the bank will cause the water to speed up in the center of the channel, causing the stream to dig, which will move sand and hopefully uncover gravel. The sand that moves will deposit downstream, behind your brush pile. Eventually plants will colonize the sand and sequester it for a long time.

Woody debris plays so many other roles in the stream as well and it works "with" the energy of the water. It helps curtail erosion of the banks, provides overhead cover for adult fish, nursery habitat to juveniles, and fuels the food chain.

I haven't worked directly with Jay, but I have heard good things from people that have. He'll also be able to help you through the permitting, which will cost you $50. I have tons of references you can use for that permit and a handful of design drawings if you'd like to email me directly.

If I were you, I would start with piles of wood or brush, in alternating fashion. If it doesn't give you the result you're after, you can always create "harder" structures later. But with the woody debris, you've only invested labor and it may give you the desired result. I would also encourage you to let the grass along the bank in the yard grow to its natural height. The roots of your grass, are as long as the blades are tall. The taller the grass, the deeper the roots, which hold your soil still and help prevent erosion. The long grass will also lean over the water and provide more cover, and a good spot for terrestrial insects to fall in.

Sorry for my first post being so long. I'm usually just on here trying to figure out how to be a better ice-fisherman on Higgins Lake.

Good luck and feel free to email me if you have more questions.


----------



## Whitetail Freak

Thanks Pat, actually I would really like to hear the LONG version and whatever info you would like to share, I like to read and look at pics. I would like to know much as I can before I get into anything. I just realized this is going to be alot bigger project than I thought, but something I'm going to look into for in the future. I will email or pm you.


----------



## itchn2fish

Also consider joining your local watershed committee.


----------

